# PVR501 Recording Resolution



## mdrobnak (Aug 11, 2002)

Ok, I have seen many different numbers in terms of the resolution recorded by the PVR function -- I have seen 480x480, 352x240, and I am wondering what resolution the MPEG2 data is actually at... Is it at 720x480? If there was a way to get at it easily, as on the standalone tivos, it would make things much easier for archiving then it is now -- now it's PVR-> Sony Firewire camcorder -> Firewire interface on PC -> Capture -> VirtualDub for crop to 640x480 and Deinterlace -> DivX compression...Excellent quality when following this, but if I can get a 720x480 MPEG2 stream, I could put things directly onto DVD-R, which would be cool.  

Also, is the motherboard for the PVR501 like the Tivo or not? Ie, can you add ethernet to it? I'd open it up and look, but I'm on the digital home plan, and I'd rather not have problems later, especially if I can't do anything.

Thanks, and this is a very cool board!

-Matthew Drobnak


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Depends on what you are watching. Most programming is usually 544x480. Premium channels are 640x480. Some PPV may be better...

Take a look at the Yahoo Dishrip group. They have tools available there to read the data off the HD.

And, no there is no way to add Ethernet (or any other cards for that matter) to the 501. Open it up (it's real easy, but will also void your warranty) and you'll see for yourself


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

When we extract these recordings to the pc hard drive could we then burn it to dvd/vcd? Could we directly burn it to dvd/vcd instead of having it sent to the pc hard drive first?


----------

